# Plowing Stone Parking Lot, Tips Anyone?



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a small parking lot that is stone, and of course it started snowing before the ground was nice and frozen. For now I am backblading to keep from digging into the ground. I did see a guy that fabbed up a bar for his plow that attached where the shoes attach and he used it for stone parking lots and driveways. Anybody have any pointers or equipment they have made up to help until the ground freezes?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

How about a old cutting edge with a 4" pipe with a slot cut into it and welded on? I just either back-drag or hold the plow up.


----------



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't remember if it was here, but a while back I seen pics from a guy that fabbed up a 4" Pipe with some arms welded to it so that it mounted into the slots for the plow shoes. It was a pretty cool looking setup, don't know if it worked or not? I might try welding something like that up?


----------



## FLMan (Jan 4, 2006)

These are for sale, they worked great until the truck broke.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109137


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just carry the blade, PITA but it works and does not cost anything.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

I have neighbor that just got a plow he shares part of my drive (drives are about 700') . Mines blacktop his is stone, you can see his blade folding over all the time. Then when he merges onto my drive, my dam drive is covered in stone. If we got a long, I'd explain to him, to push the snow inward. Welding a pipe on the botton sounds like a good idea, also


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I use a 2" gas pipeline with a skill saw slit down it, notch one end so its easier to push on, works great


----------



## EME 411 (Oct 21, 2008)

I use a 8' x 4" x 1/2 steel plate with 8' x 2" x 1/2 welded to it at 30 dgree angle with two pins welded to mount in the shoe slots. The blade cutting edge rests on the flat stock. I have found this works good on my gravel driveway till I can get a good base built up.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Can order or make a Yard Guard


----------

